# wi fi does not work but wired does work



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i have a laptop that goes on the Internet using wifi. most of the day the wifi works. but in the evening time my wifi internet does not work (sometimes). however the actual Internet does work because other computers connect via ethernet to the router work. they are able to connect to Internet. what is wrong with my wifi? why does it work sometimes and other times does not?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd guess the most likely reason is interference. Do you have any wireless phones, microwave ovens, or nearby neighbors?


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

my phone operates at 5.8 ghz so it cant be that. the microwave oven is at least 40 feet away in the kitchen. the router is about 2 feet from the laptop. i do have nearby neighbors. my wi fi card detects about 8 connections. they are weak but they are there. im thinking it is a software interference or bug. how could i check if its something in my pc causing this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"how could i check if its something in my pc causing this?"

One obvious way is to use a different PC connected wirelessly in the same location.

You've said that your "wifi internet does not work" but you haven't yet shared any details--slow? disconnects frequently? can't connect at all?--so we don't have a whole lot with which to work.

Eight networks can get pretty dicey. Remembering that the non-interfering channels are 1, 6 and 11, consider the strength of those other signals and choose a channel that should have the least relative interference. Do this at night when you are having trouble.

With nearby neighbors you could be getting interference from their 2.4Ghz cordless phone(s). Not much you can do about that except changing channels and hoping.

If your network is unsecured one of your neighbors may be enjoying most of your bandwidth in the evening.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you detect 8 wireless access points, I think the cause is probably obvious. You might invest in a hi-gain antenna and this [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster. The other interferring signals won't be gone, but maybe you can stomp them into the dust.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

even though my laptop detects (depends on when) between 3-8 wireless networks, they are all password encrypted and have a very low signal strength. usually 1 bar or 0. could that still be a problem eve though there single strength barley exists? my wifi works all day usually but at night it disconnects frequently. it works then stops. doesnt work for a few minutes, then starts working for a few minutes etc. how do i change the channel? my network is secure. it requires a password and is encrypted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The fact that you do not have the disconnect problem during the day, at least not often, would seem to rule out a hardware problem with the wireless adapter or router. Unless, maybe, if you turn them on in the morning after an overnight rest and one of them gets "tired" (maybe overheated?) by evening. Or, is the location of the router or computer considerably warmer in the evening than during the day?

Your encryption pretty much rules out moochers. (Unless somebody is trying to learn how to crack WEP and using you for practice.  )

I agree that interference from low strength signals seems unlikely, but I don't see what else we are left with except, as above, a possible hardware issue. In your router's wireless section there will be a place to choose the channel.

Near the router or computer, or in the path between, do you have something like a TV that is usually on at night but off during the day?


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

i performed a firmware update for my router, and so far have not experinced any problems mentioned before. so therefore, it may have been a firmware issue.


----------

